

Why On Earth Would We Write Our Own Game Engine? - gootik
http://altdevblogaday.com/2011/12/17/why-on-earth-would-we-write-our-own-game-engine/

======
mbenjaminsmith
tl;dr - There's very little reason to develop a game engine in-house.

I recently went through this decision making process myself. We're currently
focusing on mobile (iOS) games and found that Cocos2D beat out Unity for us.
It isn't the cost. Unity is very affordable. It was mostly the desire not to
develop in C++ when only Objective-C is needed and because we're looking at
developing 2D and 2.5D games and don't currently have any need for 3D. Unity
_might_ be a decent choice for iOS-only, 2.5D games, but I didn't see that
argument made compellingly enough.

One of the things we used to inform our decision was working through most of
Learning iOS Game Programming by Michael Daley. He builds a very simple game
engine step by step in the book and it was really helpful for understanding
what we're getting with a mature game engine.

